# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Recalibration

## emeis

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Θέλω να ρωτήσω.Αναλαμβάνει κανείς εδώ μέσα την εργοστασιακή ρύθμιση ενός κασετοφώνου?
Έχει τις κατάλληλες κασέτες ρύθμισης, (playback,record,dolby level,.azimuth.etc)? .τον εξοπλισμό  τις γνώσεις και το μεράκι ?
Ευχαριστώ

----------

